# When does your puppy wear a collar?



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Does your puppy wear a collar all the time (beyond when you walk him/her)? We plan on eventually getting our puppy chipped since we're really worried about something ever happening to him. I'm wondering how necessary a collar - besides just being really cute - is if we intend on using a harness for walks instead?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Before getting Shama, I was naïve and thought that dogs were supposed to have a collar on at all times. Then I found out that collars can be dangerous, because a dog can get them caught on things, and because two dogs playing can get caught up on a collar resulting in someone getting hurt. I also found out that all collars result in some matting on Shama (although rolled leather collars result in the least amount of matting). When Shama runs agility, she doesn't wear a collar at all. (Hanging tags are not allowed in agility as they could get caught in the equipment.) Shama has a microchip, and we often put a collar on her when we're out and about, but then again, we often use her all-in-one collar and leash from hugabug, and, at those times, we often forgo the collar. (The hugabug leashes are nice for agility trials.) Mudpuppymama can advise you on collars with safe buckles. We don't use a harness for anything other than nosework. Too much matting. Are you going to keep your Havanese in a puppy cut or a full coat? Remind me when you're getting your puppy? Below is a photo of a cool name tag we got for Shama from this website. We got one that is the size of a driver's license as well as three little ones that can hang from collars. DH had the idea to put UNDER 21. 🤠


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Sundance came home from the breeder with a chip. I have a small tag on most of his harnesses, but his rabies tags are bigger so I use a separate clip and keep in on the leash. In our case it is very unlikely there would be separation between the leash and the harness, if we were separated it would be because someone dropped the leash. I looked into different types of electronic tags but we lived in a high density area of a more rural town where he really couldn’t get lost. Theft has been a concern in our area for the first time and I know people have started using other types of tracking, I don’t know what, but Sundance is neutered so not really at risk. Plus someone described it as similar to a Tile which was a complete fail for me. It’s nearly impossible for Sundance to escape our house, and if he did we would know immediately. If he did make a run for it and sprint down the street, he would never go out of our sight, he would be trying to get us to follow. So those are all of the reasons I don’t worry about tags at home, based on our own situation. I always have tags when we’re out. 

We don’t use a collar at all, although I have a few. The exception is when he stays overnight with a sitter. When we were out of town, he bolted from the pet sitter and ran over a mile to our house. There was a terrifying moment while the poor sitter was getting her kids in their car seats and we were on the phone and posting on our neighborhood Facebook page when I realized, he doesn’t have tags! She found him waiting on the porch of our house.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky is chipped. He wears no collar while at home. He does have an i.d. tag on his harness when we go walkies. I am not a fan of collars.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

I hope I don't start a riot by saying that Boo always has worn collar, as it was required at his first day care. I think he would feel naked without it (maybe I'm projecting lol). I just remember the old days, when they did not have microchips and my runaway beagle was returned because he had a collar with id tags on it. Maybe, it is no longer relevant today. However, I guess I'm stuck in the past. Plus, there are so many beautiful collars for dogs. They just seem to add that certain "je ne sais quoi." Of course, we never have attached a leash to the collar, but use a harness. I do recognize the real safety hazards collars may pose with certain activities (e.g., agility courses, rough housing with other dogs). However, since Boo has never engaged in such activities, it has not been an issue for us. Please don't hate me folks.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly has never worn a collar in the house. I have always used a quick snap on collar for quick trips outside to potty in our yard. When we are going for a walk she wears a harness. She was microchipped by her breeder.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Flo always has a collar on outside or if we are visiting (ah the good old days b4 COVID) someone else‘s house. 

It’s a shame as would much rather just attach her tag to her harness but I’m pretty sure they have to have actual collars on here legally when out and about. 

But when she’s indoors at home she’s fine and dandy without one😘


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Izzie wears a cat collar with a bell during the day. This way I can constantly know where she is headed. It serves no other purpose.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

BoosDad said:


> I hope I don't start a riot by saying that Boo always has worn collar, as it was required at his first day care. ... Please don't hate me folks.


I could never hate you. Like I said, prior to getting Shama, I'd always assumed she'd have a collar on all the time. I thought that good dog owners always kept collars on their dogs for identification purposes. Now I know that there are times when collars are not good and that if the collar is at all loose, it should not be worn unsupervised. (A dog can get its own foot caught in its collar!) 

At my main obedience training facility, dogs wear collars with their leashes (harnesses are not allowed), and when we practice recalls, the owner has to reach under the dog's head and grab the collar before awarding the treat. This is because if a dog is ever loose, a person who is rescuing the dog should be able to grab the collar in order to secure them. Puppy owners, take note! You want to practice having your dog stay still while its collar is being grasped and then reward with a treat.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Izzie wears a cat collar with a bell during the day. This way I can constantly know where she is headed. It serves no other purpose.


Cute. I think we need a video of the sound of the bell approaching and then Izzie appearing from around a corner! 🤠


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

ShamaMama said:


> Cute. I think we need a video of the sound of the bell approaching and then Izzie appearing from around a corner! 🤠


It's so funny. Izzie gets this puzzled look like she is wondering" how in the heck did mama know I was about to get into something"! As she is getting older I am trying to give her a little more freedom but Izzie is a mischievous little girl. She is also very clever. The cute thing is she loves wearing her pink bell collar. If she ever figures out it is a GPS tracker I am sure that will change.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Clarification: I think mudpuppymama has previously told us about the clasps on leashes, not the buckles on collars. I would post a link, but I can't find one. Mudpuppymama, can you please remind us?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> I hope I don't start a riot by saying that Boo always has worn collar, as it was required at his first day care. Please don't hate me folks.


How could we hate you?!?! ❤ (Hey LOOK Shamamama... the admins listened AGAIN to a REALLY MINOR “nit” and gave us a PLAIN RED HEART!!! ❤
I think the IMPORTANT thing is for people to THINK THROUGH what they do with their dogs, know the pros and cons and make informed decisions. You did that, and no one can question the outcome of ANYONE who has a healthy 18 year old Havanese!!! ❤ (Gotta use more ❤‘S now that we have them!!! )


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> How could we hate you?!?! ❤ (Hey LOOK Shamamama... the admins listened AGAIN to a REALLY MINOR “nit” and gave us a PLAIN RED HEART!!! ❤
> I think the IMPORTANT thing is for people to THINK THROUGH what they do with their dogs, know the pros and cons and make informed decisions. You did that, and no one can question the outcome of ANYONE who has a healthy 18 year old Havanese!!! ❤ (Gotta use more ❤‘S now that we have them!!! )


Do those hearts appear red to you? To me, they are BLACK! This is the only red heart, and it's broken! 💔


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Clarification: I think mudpuppymama has previously told us about the clasps on leashes, not the buckles on collars. I would post a link, but I can't find one. Mudpuppymama, can you please remind us?


The only type of leash I use has a trigger snap vs. bolt clip. The bolt clips are not reliable and eventually wear out. If you use a bolt clip, please check it periodically.

As far as ID tags, dangling tags are more dangerous because they can get caught on things or swallowed. They are also unreliable and can fall off. I use collars from Genuine Collars which have name plates on them. I still think dogs should be supervised while wearing collars but name plates are safer in my opinion. I usually only put a collar on them when riding in the car or visiting somewhere where I think they could get lost. Depending on a microchip is not a good idea IMO because the vets are not always open when your dog gets lost. LOTs of dogs get lost in July 4 for example and I would prefer someone be able to call me rather than find an emergency vet.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Just wanted to add that my dogs are not strong pullers and both have become detached from leashes with the bolt clips.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Do those hearts appear red to you? To me, they are BLACK! This is the only red heart, and it's broken! 💔


Hmmm... They are red on my screen...


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> The only type of leash I use has a trigger snap vs. bolt clip. The bolt clips are not reliable and eventually wear out. If you use a bolt clip, please check it periodically.
> 
> As far as ID tags, dangling tags are more dangerous because they can get caught on things or swallowed. They are also unreliable and can fall off. I use collars from Genuine Collars which have name plates on them. I still think dogs should be supervised while wearing collars but name plates are safer in my opinion. I usually only put a collar on them when riding in the car or visiting somewhere where I think they could get lost. Depending on a microchip is not a good idea IMO because the vets are not always open when your dog gets lost. LOTs of dogs get lost in July 4 for example and I would prefer someone be able to call me rather than find an emergency vet.


Naughty Mudpuppymama showing me there is _another _type of name plate collar that I may _have to_ purchase  😘


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> Do those hearts appear red to you? To me, they are BLACK! This is the only red heart, and it's broken! 💔


Oh no that’s no good

Let’s see, I have the following...
❤red
♥ deeper solid red
🖤black

Are they all showing up black to you Shamamama? X

(Got other colours too but felt like a bit of a twit listing them all with a colour written next to them😂. Having said that, I now look like a complete and utter nut job on my older posts, which have removed the older emojis and replaced with text ‘wink wink’ ‘smile smile’ all over the place😳🙈😂😘)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> The only type of leash I use has a trigger snap vs. bolt clip. The bolt clips are not reliable and eventually wear out. If you use a bolt clip, please check it periodically.
> 
> Depending on a microchip is not a good idea IMO because the vets are not always open when your dog gets lost. LOTs of dogs get lost in July 4 for example and I would prefer someone be able to call me rather than find an emergency vet.


Checking the bolt clip periodically makes sense. I've done all of Shama's obedience training using a leather leash that is just over four feet long. It is the leash we got when we got our miniature pinscher Vixen in 1982! Vixen was a runt who only weighed five pounds as an adult. Before we got Shama, I purchased a six-foot leather leash for training, but I've never used it with her because it (especially the heavy buckle) seemed too big. I just checked the bolt clip of the vintage leash. It seems to still have spring in it. I have not been checking it every two weeks since 1982. I think this is the first time I checked it. That said, I think it's still a good idea to either use a trigger snap or check your bolt clip periodically. I'm guessing that bolt clips of 2021 are not as well made as those of 1982!

I agree that depending on a microchip is not a good idea when you're vacationing, because, yes, vets can be closed or inconvenient for the person finding the dog. One 4th of July a few years ago, a miniature pinscher came trotting up out of nowhere. We were able to call its owner because it had a tag.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Shadow wore a collar when I got him but he had never really been on a leash much at 10 months nor was he really housetrained. He wore the collar for the 1st. week, then I bought a harness. It's hard to get a harness on fast for sudden bathroom outings so I bought a slip lead for quick outings. Now he wears no collar ever but a harness only when he goes for a real walk. He is a good walker til he spots a friend then there is no stopping him from pulling/gagging.
He was chipped by the breeder. And be sure to update the contact info. if your puppy is already chipped.
For one of my previous dogs, I had a customized collar with his name and our last name and our home phone number so anyone could call us quickly.
Another dog had an ID tag on his collar that he always wore. It got stuck in the track of the shower door and I didn't know it. I had to use pliers to get it out after undoing the collar. He was pinned to the shower track! Never again unless he was on a walk.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Naughty Mudpuppymama showing me there is _another _type of name plate collar that I may _have to_ purchase  😘


When people join this forum, they should be warned that they may be spending a lot of money they wouldn’t spend otherwise! If I had not joined, I would not have three CC brushes and several CC combs!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> As far as ID tags, dangling tags are more dangerous because they can get caught on things or swallowed. They are also unreliable and can fall off. I use collars from Genuine Collars which have name plates on them. I still think dogs should be supervised while wearing collars but name plates are safer in my opinion.


I just checked out Genuine Collars. I wish they had a rolled leather option. Shama will mat under that flat collar. Of course I could just have her wear it for ID and not attach a leash to it. I could use her hugabug leash/collar combo to walk her ...


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShamaMama said:


> Do those hearts appear red to you? To me, they are BLACK! This is the only red heart, and it's broken! 💔


All hearts are black on my screen including the one in the quote above...............but I have a workaround!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Oh no that’s no good
> 
> Let’s see, I have the following...
> ❤red
> ...


Yes, those three all appear black to me. In the display of symbols, there are seven hearts in front of the broken red heart. ❤🧡💛💚💙💜🖤 None are red.

Weird.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Checking the bolt clip periodically makes sense. I've done all of Shama's obedience training using a leather leash that is just over four feet long. It is the leash we got when we got our miniature pinscher Vixen in 1982! Vixen was a runt who only weighed five pounds as an adult. Before we got Shama, I purchased a six-foot leather leash for training, but I've never used it with her because it (especially the heavy buckle) seemed too big. I just checked the bolt clip of the vintage leash. It seems to still have spring in it. I have not been checking it every two weeks since 1982. I think this is the first time I checked it. That said, I think it's still a good idea to either use a trigger snap or check your bolt clip periodically. I'm guessing that bolt clips of 2021 are not as well made as those of 1982!
> 
> I agree that depending on a microchip is not a good idea when you're vacationing, because, yes, vets can be closed or inconvenient for the person finding the dog. One 4th of July a few years ago, a miniature pinscher came trotting up out of nowhere. We were able to call its owner because it had a tag.


I imagine some bolt clips are better than others and it could matter how much the leash is used. My dogs both have leashes on a lot since I have no fenced yard...so a lot of on and off. They also walked up to four miles a day for most of their twelve year lives. So my issues may have been that they wore out. I did not know enough to check. So trying to educate others. My neighbor’s dog also got off leash the same way. She now uses a rope harness which is completely escape proof.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> I just checked out Genuine Collars. I wish they had a rolled leather option. Shama will mat under that flat collar. Of course I could just have her wear it for ID and not attach a leash to it. I could use her hugabug leash/collar combo to walk her ...


I only use the collar for ID...I never attach a leash to it. My dogs do not have their collars on very often either, only in the car or going anywhere they could get lost such as visiting my in laws.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> Yes, those three all appear black to me. In the display of symbols, there are seven hearts in front of the broken red heart. ❤🧡💛💚💙💜🖤 None are red.
> 
> Weird.


Wow it is strange!! So on the first of the 7 hearts you have posted, your first one is red to me and your last one is black, so they are running in rainbow 🌈 order red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo/violet, black.

Ricky’s Popi you will have to teach Shamamama your magic trick until tech get it sorted. X


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mudpuppymama said:


> As far as ID tags, dangling tags are more dangerous because they can get caught on things or swallowed.


I agree, that is why Ricky's id tag (about 1" x 1/2") is attached to his harness with one of those circular clips about 3/8' in diameter attached to a hole in his id and then to a strap on the harness on his back. No way will he get caught or swallow it.

Regarding BOOs dad. We all have the obligation and responsibility to make the best decisions for our dogs. Circumstances will vary. There is rarely one "right" way. I don't want to second guess decisions others make for their dogs. It depends. I just try to make the best decisions for Ricky based on our lifestyle, some will agree, some will disagree. I just share what we do but it isn't necessarily what others should do. But the only one I need to justify my decisions to is Ricky and he has complete trust in me.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> But the only one I need to justify my decisions to is Ricky and he has complete trust in me.


Ricky is so lucky to have you as his Popi! And you are so lucky to have Ricky as your dog! 🧡💛💚💙💜


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Wow it is strange!! So on the first of the 7 hearts you have posted, your first one is red to me and your last one is black, so they are running in rainbow 🌈 order red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo/violet, black.
> 
> Ricky’s Popi you will have to teach Shamamama your magic trick until tech get it sorted. X


Me too!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Yes, those three all appear black to me. In the display of symbols, there are seven hearts in front of the broken red heart. ❤🧡💛💚💙💜🖤 None are red.
> 
> Weird.


And if I quote and reply, the first heart is still red. Actually in another thread you said something about not having a red heart and there was a red heart in your post and I was really confused.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Oh no that’s no good
> 
> Let’s see, I have the following...
> ❤red
> ...


On my Mac desktop they are all black but different SHAPED hearts. So the different devices are reading the code differently. How strange...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Checking the bolt clip periodically makes sense. I've done all of Shama's obedience training using a leather leash that is just over four feet long. It is the leash we got when we got our miniature pinscher Vixen in 1982! Vixen was a runt who only weighed five pounds as an adult. Before we got Shama, I purchased a six-foot leather leash for training, but I've never used it with her because it (especially the heavy buckle) seemed too big. I just checked the bolt clip of the vintage leash. It seems to still have spring in it. I have not been checking it every two weeks since 1982. I think this is the first time I checked it. That said, I think it's still a good idea to either use a trigger snap or check your bolt clip periodically. I'm guessing that bolt clips of 2021 are not as well made as those of 1982!
> 
> I agree that depending on a microchip is not a good idea when you're vacationing, because, yes, vets can be closed or inconvenient for the person finding the dog. One 4th of July a few years ago, a miniature pinscher came trotting up out of nowhere. We were able to call its owner because it had a tag.


I bet your bolt clip good-quality lead also has a brass clip rather than the cheap chrome ones too. That ALSO makes a difference. Brass or top-quality stainless steel ones are not going to corrode like the cheap chrome ones from big box stores.

Remember that if you are going to use your leash for obedience at beginner novice and novice level, you will need a 6 ft lead for the stays and sit for exam. While I love my prettier beaded and braided leather leashes that are custom made to my preferred length, I just use REALLY THIN cord leashes for BN and Novice. That way I can gather up the excess in the palm of my hand and not have it flopping in the dog's face, but at the same time have the length I need where 6' is required.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

The variety of perspectives and respect that everyone has for one another here is one of the reasons why I love the HF Community so much! Like Shama's Mama, I always thought that a dog was "supposed" to have a collar, too. I'm going to be a first-time dog owner and totally naive about this type of thing. I intend on keeping our new baby in a puppy cut when we get him at the end of this month but must admit that the beautiful long hair on the HF Havs have me tempted. Baby steps though.  From what I'm hearing, I think I'll need to get a collar and an ID tag for a harness for the times when we're out and about.

Also, I only see black hearts, too. No red hearts. And that's both from my iPhone and MacBook.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8 said:


> I intend on keeping our new baby in a puppy cut when we get him at the end of this month but must admit that the beautiful long hair on the HF Havs have me tempted.


Nothing wrong with a puppy cut, whatever works for you. Television personality, Barbara Walters, famously always kept her Havanese, Cha-Cha, in a puppy cut.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I think keeping our little guy in a long coat is probably a pipe dream for now. The thought of our puppy in a “man bun” is intriguing though!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8 said:


> I think keeping our little guy in a long coat is probably a pipe dream for now. The thought of our puppy in a “man bun” is intriguing though!


I don’t know if I’ll ever make it to full coat, but I’m pretty happy with growing it for as long as I can manage the maintenance and cutting him down again. This has been an accidental compromise because DH likes him short and I’ve grown to love him long. But, my Havanese grows really fast. We’ve done this lots of times now.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> As far as ID tags, dangling tags are more dangerous because they can get caught on things or swallowed. They are also unreliable and can fall off. I use collars from Genuine Collars which have name plates on them.


I never saw a collar with a hardware nameplate for ID. That is a great idea. They look like very nice collars. Even after all these years, I always learn something new. I'm not an online shopper. So, I only see products at little pet boutiques, and I've never seen this type of collar before. Thanks for sharing. It definitely is a safer way to have easily read ID on your pet without those dangling tags. Fortunately, Boo has never tried to swallow his ID tag. Also, I use a very small, strong hoop to attach to his collar to avoid mishaps. I don't like to disturb the tag once attached (and they are really hard to remove), so I have a duplicate tag for every collar (lol).


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> As far as ID tags, dangling tags are more dangerous because they can get caught on things or swallowed. They are also unreliable and can fall off. I use collars from Genuine Collars which have name plates on them. I still think dogs should be supervised while wearing collars but name plates are safer in my opinion. I usually only put a collar on them when riding in the car or visiting somewhere where I think they could get lost. Depending on a microchip is not a good idea IMO because the vets are not always open when your dog gets lost. LOTs of dogs get lost in July 4 for example and I would prefer someone be able to call me rather than find an emergency vet.


Which size collar did you get? Was it the smallest size?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

BoosDad said:


> I never saw a collar with a hardware nameplate for ID. That is a great idea. They look like very nice collars. Even after all these years, I always learn something new. I'm not an online shopper. So, I only see products at little pet boutiques, and I've never seen this type of collar before. Thanks for sharing. It definitely is a safer way to have easily read ID on your pet without those dangling tags. Fortunately, Boo has never tried to swallow his ID tag. Also, I use a very small, strong hoop to attach to his collar to avoid mishaps. I don't like to disturb the tag once attached (and they are really hard to remove), so I have a duplicate tag for every collar (lol).


The main reason I searched for this type of collar is that their tags used to fall off occasionally even though I was using some supposed high quality clips. I also walk my dogs a lot and thought the dangling tags were irritating to the dogs. Then I read how they can get tangle up in things which sounded dangerous. I did find a cheaper version of collar with the name plate on it but I tend to like good quality leather so I was very happy to find Genuine Collars. I wish they had trigger snap leashes but they don’t unfortunately. I think these type of collars are more common for large dogs so I was happy they had small sizes.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8 said:


> Which size collar did you get? Was it the smallest size?


I believe I got the smallest size but I cannot remember for sure. But I am pretty sure. If I recall though I believe we punched an extra hole in Mia’s because when I let her hair grow longer the fur took up more room. Maybe you could measure the neck and then call the company if you are still unsure of the size, It looks like the smallest is 8 to 12 inches.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> I believe I got the smallest size but I cannot remember for sure. But I am pretty sure. If I recall though I believe we punched an extra hole in Mia’s because when I let her hair grow longer the fur took up more room. Maybe you could measure the neck and then call the company if you are still unsure of the size, It looks like the smallest is 8 to 12 inches.


Thank you. I don't have our little guy yet but think if the smallest size fit Mia, my guess is that it'll probably fit a puppy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8 said:


> The variety of perspectives and respect that everyone has for one another here is one of the reasons why I love the HF Community so much! Like Shama's Mama, I always thought that a dog was "supposed" to have a collar, too. I'm going to be a first-time dog owner and totally naive about this type of thing. I intend on keeping our new baby in a puppy cut when we get him at the end of this month but must admit that the beautiful long hair on the HF Havs have me tempted. Baby steps though.  From what I'm hearing, I think I'll need to get a collar and an ID tag for a harness for the times when we're out and about.
> 
> Also, I only see black hearts, too. No red hearts. And that's both from my iPhone and MacBook.


It’s less of an issue if you intend to keep your guy in s puppy cut too, because then matting isn’t nearly the issue it is for the long haired Havies!

And I agree, this really IS a remarkable community, that with almost no “moderator” presence, people are generally STILL so kind and thoughtful to each other. It really is a bright spot on the internet, that can often feel like the “Wild West”!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8 said:


> Thank you. I don't have our little guy yet but think if the smallest size fit Mia, my guess is that it'll probably fit a puppy.


Probably not! LOL! Havanese puppies are REALLY TINY!!! First collars tend to be kitten collar size!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8 said:


> Does your puppy wear a collar all the time (beyond when you walk him/her)? We plan on eventually getting our puppy chipped since we're really worried about something ever happening to him. I'm wondering how necessary a collar - besides just being really cute - is if we intend on using a harness for walks instead?


It all comes down to your personal choice and comfort level. I don't think either answer is wrong . Perry wears his collar 24/7. My view on this is that having his ID on him (his is flat against his collar so not dangling) is MORE important when he's in the house/ I'm not home because that is when he might get out and need to be identified. In my situation this has been because he's home a lot without me with other people coming in and out of the yard - and while there were two gates between him and the road, I don't believe that they will potentially get loose only when I've put his collar on and I wanted to make sure he was always identifiable, not just when I put the collar on him. Also, I know of situations where there was a house fire, for example, and the dog escaped - if it hadn't had a collar it would have been harder to ID them (and I could see this same situation if the house was broken into, etc.). 

And as Ricky's Popi said, everyone make the best decision for their lifestyle - in my case part of the decision for the ID tag 24/7 was because of where we were living - in Uganda - where even very few vets have a microchip scanner so I wanted him to always have his ID on, but we continue it the exact same way when we're in the US as well and I will continue to do it no matter where we live.

Perry is microchipped as well - I believe in redundancies, but I also would prefer that if someone finds him they can contact me immediately and that I don't have to rely on them taking the time to find a vet, go there and get him scanned.

I am also less afraid of him getting his collar caught (in some of the situations that others have described) because: (1)his tags are flat and he doesn't have a metal buckle, so less to get caught. (2) he's crated when someone isn't at home with him - in a plastic crate with a metal door so less places to get his collar caught in his crate - and he can't stand up on his back legs, which is also how some dogs have gotten their collars/ tags caught on their crate. (3)He's supervised when he's playing with others so if anyone got caught we could intervene. I know the risk is still there, but I find it an acceptable risk. 

We don't use the collar for walks - his harness is used for that. The collar is solely for his ID tag.

I have this tag 


https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01G2IPJWC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



and my sister uses this one








Amazon.com : Slide On Pet Tag ID - Silent Custom Dog Tags - Dog Name Tags Personalized - No Jingle Slide On Cat Tag ID - Engraved Dog Collars - Dog Collar Tag - Dog Name Tag - Personalized Dog Tags : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Slide On Pet Tag ID - Silent Custom Dog Tags - Dog Name Tags Personalized - No Jingle Slide On Cat Tag ID - Engraved Dog Collars - Dog Collar Tag - Dog Name Tag - Personalized Dog Tags : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Cassie always wears her collar with id. She also has microchip with both my contact information and her breeders! She is in puppy cut permanently so no issue with matting. Her id has two phone numbers and address.

Definitely old school, but too many dogs in my community go missing without id tags and if found by a stranger, people, if willing,have to take them somewhere to get chip read or call animal control and the dogs end up in cages until located. Dogs with iD tags with current numbers get returned promptly, without having to spend a night in the dog pound! Too many people fail to update chips with new phone numbers etc. same could be true of id tag inf but easier to forget to change chip registration years later than the dog tag. i have never worried about collar catching on things because she is glued to my side most of time and doesn’t engage in activities that would be a problem...but I sometimes leave house without her and there are doors and gates that “others” leave open....totally a matter of choice and my comfort level!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Cassandra said:


> Cassie always wears her collar with id. She also has microchip with both my contact information and her breeders! She is in puppy cut permanently so no issue with matting. Her id has two phone numbers and address.
> 
> Definitely old school, but too many dogs in my community go missing without id tags and if found by a stranger, people, if willing,have to take them somewhere to get chip read or call animal control and the dogs end up in cages until located. Dogs with iD tags with current numbers get returned promptly, without having to spend a night in the dog pound! Too many people fail to update chips with new phone numbers etc. same could be true of id tag inf but easier to forget to change chip registration years later than the dog tag. i have never worried about collar catching on things because she is glued to my side most of time and doesn’t engage in activities that would be a problem...but I sometimes leave house without her and there are doors and gates that “others” leave open....totally a matter of choice and my comfort level!


I've really enjoyed reading all the responses to the issue of wearing collars. Every one makes really helpful points. Cassandra - I think your post clearly mirrors my own choices. I've always been concerned about Boo wondering off, and the ability to retrieve him quickly. 

My niece's Maltese (Lola RIP 9/17) wondered off one day, and was returned quickly because she was wearing a collar that I bought her with one of Boo's information tags. Ordinarily, Lola did not wear a collar. However, since I had just been watching her the previous day, she still had a collar on. I was really startled, when a person called me and told me that she had found Boo (when Boo was standing right by my side). After a little discussion, I realized that the woman had my niece's dog. I called my niece, and it was a happy reunion.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the really important (and GOOD thing in ALL of these responses) is that no matter what people's final choice has been, they have thought through the possible risks versus benefits, thought through THERE specific situation, and chosen the solution that they feel is best under their circumstance. I think that is SO much better than just a pat answer of "Do this because that's what everyone else in this group does!"

Yay for our group of THINKING dog owners!!! 💗
(Where is our "pat on the back" emoticon!  )


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Woo hoo! First sighting of Melissa Brill and Cassandra since switching to the new forum look!

I put two photos of Shama's Hugabug leash in this thread. Not sure why the photos are ENORMOUS. Will try to avoid that in the future.

Karen, I have no aspirations of pursuing obedience trials with Shama. I really like to take classes, but I'll just help out my local kennel club by volunteering at their obedience trials and leave Shama at home with DH. Shama and I will keep working toward agility and trick titles (at a snail's pace - no rush!)


----------

